# Old P.S.E. question



## mfsco001 (May 10, 2007)

Hey folk I have a customer whos father died not too long ago and he inherited his fathers old PSE. the question is the bow has the standard 2 round wheels at each end but it also has 2 pullies in the center of the limb, one of which is broken, does anybody have any idea where I may be able to find a pully for it? I dont know if he intends on shooting it, I recommended he shouldnt due to the bows age or if he just wants to put it back together in memory of his father. any help is appreciated. I have pics if they will help


----------



## Big Tom (Jan 8, 2004)

Sounds like a Citation Hunter...They are a 4 wheel model from the early days...(1970). They were low (40%) let off and fairly noisy. You will need to replace the broken idler wheel and closely inspect all cables and bowstring before attempting to shoot it. Personally, I would keep it as an heirloom and not shoot it.:wink:


----------

